

Here's the Vision of iPad Gaming Greatness Apple Overlooked - fjabre
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kevin-ohannessian/not-quite-conversation/can-ipad-achieve-gaming-greatness-or-did-apple-miss-bo

======
whughes
The problem with these kinds of scenarios is that they rarely pan out. Most of
the time you just don't have access to 3 iPhones/iPod Touches and an iPad.
It's too rare and usually not well-known enough to be worth implementing as a
major feature: just a gimmick.

